# What is this called?



## Herb G (Jan 5, 2017)

I know it's called a stopper insert, but what is the real name for it?
I have Googled threaded insert, etc. but I can't find them anywhere, other than the suppliers for turning supplies.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 5, 2017)

Ferrell? Just a guess.  Collet? Another guess.


----------



## Monty (Jan 5, 2017)

It's a threaded insert for wood. Check you your local Mom & Pop hardware store. Most big box stores won't know what it is.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Jan 5, 2017)

Look up knurled spacer, knurled nut, knurled insert and knurled connector. I think some are referred to as stand offs too. Smaller ones are used to put circuit boards in a stack but separated. Just make sure it's not threaded left one side, right the other unless that's what you want. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jan 5, 2017)

if you look up "knurled thread insert" you will find several styles of this.


----------



## eharri446 (Jan 5, 2017)

I know that PeachtreeUSA carries some that are similar to that one. They are brass and cost $6.00 to 10.


----------



## MTViper (Jan 5, 2017)

Woodturningz has them on sale 6 for $5.25.  They call them Threaded Bottle Stopper Inserts:

Threaded Bottle Stopper Inserts (5 pack) - WoodTurningz

Steve


----------



## Terredax (Jan 5, 2017)

Check here... Type A Threaded Inserts Closed End | Yardley Products


Fairly inexpensive in three different alloys.


----------



## Herb G (Jan 5, 2017)

Terredax said:


> Check here... Type A Threaded Inserts Closed End | Yardley Products
> 
> 
> Fairly inexpensive in three different alloys.



Did you actually look at those prices? PTUSA has them way cheaper than that.


----------



## Terredax (Jan 5, 2017)

Herb G said:


> Did you actually look at those prices? PTUSA has them way cheaper than that.




I actually have a MSC within minutes of me. I can get packs of 25 for about $6-$15, depending on sizes and threads.
So, being that their prices from above website, start around $.60, it's not too bad. Try buying local, then talk about pricing. Fortunately, I don't have to pay shipping, I just stop in at MSC, and pick up anything from their catalog. I also have a Grainger around the corner from MSC, but most times, it takes a couple of days to get stuff from them. MSC... walk in and order, and walk out with item(s).


----------



## keithncsu (Jan 5, 2017)

My company sells all kinds of threaded inserts. www.stafast.com both screw in and knock/hammer in. 

Heads up - shipping defaults to ups but on most parts if you put in a note we can change to USPS flat rate.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 5, 2017)

Stop arguing!!!  It's a thing-a-ma-bob....


----------



## Skie_M (Jan 5, 2017)

skiprat said:


> Stop arguing!!!  It's a thing-a-ma-bob....



You be lyin through that there tooth again!

That thar thang is a "thingummy".  Ya gots ta be reeeal careful like with them thangs cuz they likes ta jump outcha hands an roll under everathin!

I likes me the steel ones, cuz you kin find em lots easier usin those rarey earthlike magnetism doohicky-ma-bobbers made fer pickin up the stuffs you be losin all the time!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2017)

Herb G said:


> I know it's called a stopper insert, but what is the real name for it?
> I have Googled threaded insert, etc. but I can't find them anywhere, other than the suppliers for turning supplies.
> 
> Thanks for any help.





Look here

www.woodnwhimsies.com/bks.html


----------



## Herb G (Jan 12, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Look here
> 
> www.woodnwhimsies.com/bks.html




Um, _*other than the suppliers for turning supplies.*_


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2017)

Herb G said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Look here
> ...




Clue me in. What are you saying???


----------



## Herb G (Jan 12, 2017)

I want to buy them wholesale.


----------



## keithncsu (Jan 12, 2017)

Herb, as a salesman for a fastener company, finding those wholesale - while not impossible - will prove to be difficult.  Most threaded inserts are designed/manufactured for the smaller thread sizes.  When you get into the 3/8-16 thread that the bottle stoppers use, most other fastener connections require a stronger connection.  A knurled knock-in or mold-in insert as pictured is just not going to cut it most of the time.  I would suspect that either WoodnWhimsies, or their supplier, had these specifically made.  

However, all that being said, we do offer a threaded insert on our company website that should work.  At the end of the day, for a bottle stopper, there's not going to be much difference or selling feature for any one in particular.  This insert is a screw in, rather than mold/knock in, and would work best on the wooden stopper blanks since the external thread is a lag type thread.  However, we do have customers who use these in plastic applications.  The pilot hole we call out for this insert ranges from 5/8 - 21/32.  To be safe, and to prevent the block from splitting, I would lean toward the higher end of that range when making a pilot hole.  Since this is a screw in type insert, no glue/epoxy is needed.

I've included a link to this product on our website below.  10 pcs is the min and you're looking at roughly $0.50 each and we have both plain steel and zinc plated in stock.  Zinc plated is currently showing out of stock but I'll get that fixed with IT.  

For the record, the website defaults to UPS and the charges are estimated from our LA warehouse to make sure we pre-authorize enough on your card to capture the correct amount.  Honestly, UPS charges will kill any order you want - it's high.  You can put in a note though to ship USPS flat rate.  The website will still estimate UPS, and the pre-authorization will still be at the UPS amount, but we will only capture the parts cost plus $6.80 (or higher for larger flat rates) when the card is finalized.

PM me and I'll be glad to send you a sample to test if interested. **EDIT - beginning tomorrow (1/13) I'll be on vacation out of the country so keep that in mind if I don't respond right away.  Glad to answer anyone's questions about these as well - just keep in mind my schedule.  I'll be back stateside on 1/21 and can answer PMs then.**

Threaded insert link


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2017)

The ones that Keith shows are ones I use alot in woodworking projects. I also use ones with a shoulder on them but are brass colored. My thoughts are unless you are looking for 100's to save some money that is fine but if they are available in exact type you want just get them and work the price in your project. I just thought I would try to help. As it turns out you probably knew of that source. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## 1bigtuna (Jan 15, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Herb G said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's called a stopper insert, but what is the real name for it?
> ...





Insert for bottle stopper


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

